# Java Programm - ausführbare Jar Datei erstellen



## Joerg1990 (7. Okt 2013)

Hallo liebe Programmierer, 

ich muss bis morgen eine Java Programm, das fertig in der Entwicklungsumgebung ohne Probleme zu starten ist, in eine ausführbare Jar Datei überführen, damit dieses Programm ohne Entwicklungsumgebung, wie z.B. Eclipse starten. 

Nach dem ich über Export -> ausführbare Jar File erstellen -> [...] bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung 
"Exported with compile warnings". 

Es entsteht zwar eine jar Datei, allerdings kommt dann (aufgerufen im CMD) folgende Fehlermeldung: siehe anhang.

Vllt. kann mir jemand einen Hinweis geben, wäre sehr dankbar. 


MfG
J. L.


----------



## Sehales (8. Okt 2013)

Bei der Ausführung kann der ClassLoader die angegebene Klasse nicht im Classpath finden.

Normalerweise bekommst du die Warnungen unten in Eclipse angezeigt oder direkt im Quellcodeeditor in gelb.
Das kann auch etwas wie eine als veraltet markierte Methode sein. Eine fehlende Klasse wäre eigentlich ein Error.

Hast du eventuell noch externe Abhängigkeiten im Eclipse Buildpath, aber exportierst diese nicht mit in die jar oder gibst diese im Manifest falsch an?


----------



## Joerg1990 (8. Okt 2013)

Hallo, vielen DAnk für deine Antwort, 

das Problem hat sich, Gott sei Dank, erledigt. Die .dll Datein einer Library lagen in der Ordnerstruktur zu tief und deswegen wurden selbige nicht gefunden, warum auch immer ;-)

Gruss 
Jög


----------

